# ripped paw pad



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

after a day of swimming we got home and Vino was limping so after checking him out his side pad on his front pad was ripped off and barley hanging on. I cut the hanging off skin and put Neosporin on it. He is not bleeding and has no punctiers/cuts but his pad is thin and hurts him to walk. Should he need a trip to the vet? What would they honestly do besides letting time heal it? Thanks guys


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Fox_Trot, 

When we first got our cats, we rushed them to the vet over everything. They were sickly little kittens and it cost us quite a bit. I remember I had an "uh-huh" moment, when I realized that it's not always necessary to rush to the vet. 

We haven't had any ripped paws, but my biggest advice is to simply call up the vet and ask. Our vets and vet techs are very honest with us and will usually tell us when we don't have to go in. You may get some other responses here that are more helpful, but why not just ask? 

I will also ask if I read information on the web sometimes too. For example, Oso had an allergy to something he ran through and I read you could use benadryl. They confirmed it was ok and gave me the right way to find a dosage. 

Sorry to hear that Barley hurt his pad. Hope it heals quickly!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As long as there is no infection he will be fine. Pads heal pretty quick. Neosporin is fine. I use EMT gel or spray if one of mine has a torn pad.
They sell products to help toughen up dogs pads that you can use in the future. I use mushers secret if my dogs are going to be in water for an extended period of time. It seems like water softened pads that are running on hard surfaces tear easier.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Fox_Trot, if the paw pad was nearly torn off, barely hanging on, I would take him to the Vet. That doesn't sound very good, and it might need stitches. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

it looks like someone perfectly tore off 3/4 of the thickness of the pad if this helps...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If its pad not toe then he should be better in a couple of days.
After its healed try using Tuf foot to help build tougher pads. If your going to be running him in the water apply Mushers Secret before you head out . 
I had our youngest dog playing in the creek, then she went to spin out on a paved trail. She tore every pad on all four feet. I started using the products above and we haven't had the problem again.


----------



## dgm (Dec 23, 2011)

My dog also cut his paw pads a couple of times, each time varying in length and depth. The first time I cleaned it and it healed in a little over a week (it was pretty deep), the second time he cut his paw, I used a cream called Ultrasalve and I was surprised at how fast it healed (in around 3 days the wound had closed up). There was no need to go to the vet, wait a couple of days and see how it heals.


http://www.equinat-usa.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?preadd=action&key=PETN03


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

In the field super glue always works till U get 2 a Vet


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> In the field super glue always works till U get 2 a Vet


Yep, does work well. Just get ready when you apply it, as it stings like **** and they will jump.....


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Fox-trot, sounds to me exactly like what Kenzie did once, we popped a sock on for comfort whilst at home gave it a few days i think it was 3 days before we took her out again, but we only allowed her to walk on grass, drove to park then let her out.
Hope lots better soon...


----------

